# MMAF GFX Grand Prix 2010 - Round 1



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello competitors!

This is the official *first round* of the MMAF GFX Grand Prix - 2010.

Everyone was paired up randomly by Toxic, to avoid conflict of interest, cause I'm also in the contest, so no one has to worry about such a thing.

After I get everyone's entries, I will make a seperate voting thread for each of the 4 competitions, where people can vote for the winners. Voting will last for *24 hours*, then the voting will be finished. Once all the winners are picked, the following day I will create a new thread just like this one, but for *round 2*. We will do that until we have our winner.

---------------------------------

*Rules:*

The first round's rules are as follow:

Type: *Sig*
Theme: *Nature*
Size: *450 X 250 MAX*
Due date: *07/1/2010*

If you do not get your entry in within the time limit, you will be disqualified, and if the person you are paried against turns in their work, they will automatically advance into the next round. If someone pulls out of the contest, then the person they are paired against will automatically move into the next round.

You must send me your entries via *PM*, and only *PM*.

--------------------------------

*GRID*










-------------------------------

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

You ready?

You ready?

LET'S GET IT ON!!!!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Does it need to be mma related or just random nature?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The theme is "Nature"

Anything that involves nature. Animals, forests, ocean, mountains, bugs, whatever you want so long as it's part of nature.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Entry Submitted


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Submitted. Goodluck Killstarz.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Got them, you guys did a really good job.

Reminder:

There's 2 days left to get them in. It ends at 11:59 PM on the 1st, California time (that's west, for those 2nd graders out there).

After that, I will make threads for the votings, and if you don't get yours in, you will be disqualified.

MC, out.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Submitted. Goodluck Killstarz.


Yeah, good luck to you too bud


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am gonna try really hard to get one in today... My PS was a mess and I had to uninstall it. :thumbsdown:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That sucks, man.

Well, I hope you get yours in. Good luck, buddy.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am gonna try really hard to get one in today... My PS was a mess and I had to uninstall it. :thumbsdown:


That sucks dude, hope you manage to get sorted.

I had to do mine on my crappy laptop cos I'm not at work this week.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> That sucks, man.
> 
> Well, I hope you get yours in. Good luck, buddy.


Ok, I managed to get PS installed around 2:30 this morning, so after work/class, I will throw something together. :thumbsup:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope you get yours in, buddy.

*Reminder:*

This is the LAST day you can turn in your entries. You have until 11:59 PM tonight (10 hours from now) to get your work in, then it is closed and you will be disqualified.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good news! PS is up and running and I am working on something now! :thumbsup:

EDIT: I submitted mine!

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, I got yours in.

There are 2 people left who haven't turned in their work. If you guys don't get it in today, 5 hours from now, then you cannot move on in the competition, so please get your entries in to me within the 5 hours.


----------

